# wie funktioniert "Rekursion" ?



## drache (13. Jan 2004)

Bitte gibt mir ein beispiel .
Danke zur Java-Gemeinschaft


----------



## Tobias (14. Jan 2004)

Rekursiv sind Funktionen oder Methoden, die sich selbst aufrufen. Wichtig ist eine Abbruchbedingung, ansonsten landest du in einer Endlosschleife.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Pulvertoastman (14. Jan 2004)

Standardbeispiel ist hier die Fakultätsberechnung. Vielleicht wird es daran deutlich.

*Rekursive Realisierung*

```
int fakultaet(int n)
{
   if ( n == 1 )
   {
      return  1;
   } 
   else
   {
      return  n * fakultaet(n-1); // Hier wirds rekursiv!
   } 
}
```

*Iterative Realisierung*

```
int fakultaet(int n)
{
   int i,
   int fak = 1;

   for ( i=2; i<=n; i++ )
   {
      fak *= i;
   }
   return fak;
}
```


----------



## drache (14. Jan 2004)

kannst du ein beispiel über "indirekte Rekursion "?


----------

